# The importance of Water



## happyday8598 (Nov 19, 2001)

I just have a couple of questions.

I know that water is EXTREMELY important in our lives, and one should drink at least 64 oz/day.

What about children and babies? Certainly they wouldn't need the same amount of water as an adult, right? How much should a child/baby drink?

Does it HAVE to be clear water? Would Herbal Tea count? Would Iced Tea? Would water with fruits in it? (lime water, lemon water, orange water)

Would an adult that was, say 400 lbs need to drink the same amount as an adult that is 120 lbs? Does size matter? (







DIRTY MINDS, YOU ALL HAVE!!!







)

Just wondering!

Love,
Emily


----------



## Becca (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey Emily,
I think that any clear, uncaffinated and unsweetened liquids count as "water". I don't know how much children should drink, but I think they generally do drink enough when it's available. Before my little ones could reach the tap, I left sippy cups or juice boxes of water around the house, so they could drink whenever they needed to.
Does size matter? Well, I'm not sure how to answer that








Blessings, Becca


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Iced tea has caffine in it, so that doesn't count. In fact if you are drinking tea, coffe, or soda (or anything else with caffine in it) you should drink extra water to make up for the fluid loss caused by the caffine.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I think babies need plenty of purified water every day. Maybe not a newborn... but since my ds was about 3 months we gave him water in a bottle. He loves water. I also keep bottles and sippy cups around the house so he can drink throughout the day. He seems to drink 1-2 bottles of water daily (he's 10.5 months). Also, I think the weight/size difference matters somewhat, as does activity level and diet.
A little added tip- cold water is bad for digestion, all water is best at room temp. or warm.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

I think water is very important. And herbal teas do count but teas with caffeine do not because caffein actually depletes the body of water.
Breastfed babies do not need any water until they are 6 months of age or they start solids. I believe once they start solids the water helps with the increased kidney function. But still they only need very small amounts. I'm not very vigilant about it for Jake because he eats very little and nurses on demand, usually every 1 1/2 to 2 hours. He gets plenty of fluids.

And yes, size most definately counts....Those who say it doesn't *have* to say that...

~Jennifer


----------



## NaturalJoy (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't know that bf babies needed any water at all. I've heard so many viewpts on this, from even the tiniest babies need water, so one ped that we had that said no water/no juice the entire first year of life. Everthing baby needs, baby gets from breastmilk.

Anyway, we let Sam start having sips out of our water glasses around 8-9 months. Around that time, we also introduced him to the sippy, and I always put water in that too. When he got good at the sippy, he drank more water. He never took a bottle.

I think I agree with the person who said water intake is related to activity level. It's also related to temperature.

Cheers


----------



## Rastamom (Nov 19, 2001)

As far as size mattering, Emily, there's a thread at Utopia that will shed some light on that!!









But really, size does matter. I've read that for every 25 lbs over a healthy weight for their height and frame a person is they should drink an extra 8 oz.


----------



## Pussycat (Nov 20, 2001)

I have yet to read this book personally, everything I'm about to say is second hand from my dad who read the book and went on to give it to everyone in our family. The title is "Your Body's Many Cries For Water" by F. Batmanghcelidj, MD. Basically he was born in Iran, studied medicine in London, went back to Iran and before the revolution of 1979 was working to improve medical conditions there. Then he was put in prison and as a dr. left in charge of caring for the prisioners, but had no supplies. He went on to cure many different problems including ulcers, heartburn, back pain, arthritis, colitis pain, anginal pain, asthma, migraine headaches, hypertension and helped people lose weight... all with water and salt. He eventually was released from prison (alot of his research and curing was after he was released) and continued to research and write on the benefits of water. In the book there is a formula to figure out how much water each person needs on a daily basis, which I'm sorry I can't find at the moment, I will try to post it later.
As I said, I've not read it yet, but my dad has told everyone he knows, and some he doesn't, about it- and all who have tried it have been duly impressed.
This may be more than you were looking for, but it may be worth a look otherwise.
I also understand exclusively bf babies don't need water, and that it can even be bad for them- again- I don't have the article I read that in-  I seem to be a great source of things I heard!!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

it was at wild oats!! I thought about getting it cause I really have a hard time getting enough water...I just don't like it...


----------



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

A VERY GOOD THREAD!!!!!

Yes I perhaps dont drink enough water everyday........ I do drink ICED TEA though which does have water in it of course...... I do hope thats enough!!


----------



## Ambrossimo (Aug 14, 2016)

I try to drink a glass of water every hour having alarms on my iphone after I have found out that not enough water causes a lot of health problems and skin issues. My child is drinking special water for kids and juice.


----------



## iamsusan (Aug 26, 2016)

This is such a good and helpful thread. I make sure that I drink about 8-10 glasses of water everyday, the more you drink, better for you.


----------



## ajotoro (Aug 25, 2016)

Water truly is important. I drink one bottle of water daily. I think it's enough because a lot of water is consumed through meals.


----------

